# Fairmont Exchange



## DarkLord (May 24, 2008)

Finally bought a used Golden Fairmont Riverside Villa TS and did my first II exchange  .  I am stoked to join the TS owner rank but I'm puzzling with my exchange result.

My deposit was a summer month 2 bedroom Riverside villa and when I searched for 2008 Xmas exchange in BC, most of what I got was 1 bedroom within the Fairmont Riverside/Hillside family.  

I finally settled on a Kelowna Manteo beach 2 bedroom exchange for week 51.  Winter in Kelowna doesn't sound like much fun to me but it's pretty much the only quality 2 bedroom I can get with my summer month 2 bedroom deposit.

My question is why is this the case, did I do something wrong?

Thanks.


----------



## eal (May 24, 2008)

I sent you a pm


----------



## Bill4728 (May 24, 2008)

If your saying that you reserved a Summer 2008 and just deposited it in May 2008 that would result in fairly poor trading power. To get max trading power you need to deposit at least 6 -8 months ( if not more) before checkin. 

Also  II doesn't have much inventory in BC except for the "Fairmont" TSs. Most of the whistler inventory is in RCI.


----------



## DarkLord (May 24, 2008)

Bill4728 said:


> If your saying that you reserved a Summer 2008 and just deposited it in May 2008 that would result in fairly poor trading power. To get max trading power you need to deposit at least 6 -8 months ( if not more) before checkin.
> 
> Also  II doesn't have much inventory in BC except for the "Fairmont" TSs. Most of the whistler inventory is in RCI.



The deposit was done last year by the previous owner, whom I bought the TS from.  I guess maybe the reason is that most Fairmont owners lock off their units so most of the Fairmont deposits are of the 1 bedroom lock off kind with very few 2 bedrooms.


----------



## Aussie girl (May 25, 2008)

I can see two bedrooms available today for Christmas at Fairmont with my Prime golf week. So for sure your Golden week would have been able to pull them. I think you were a little too soon with your search. I usually don't look until August for Christmas.


----------



## DarkLord (May 25, 2008)

Aussie girl said:


> I can see two bedrooms available today for Christmas at Fairmont with my Prime golf week. So for sure your Golden week would have been able to pull them. I think you were a little too soon with your search. I usually don't look until August for Christmas.



Oh well, lesson learned, I though you have to book early for week 51.  BTW, if I lock off a 2 bedroom and make two deposits with II, is it possible to later combine the two deposits into one to make one trade? 

Thanks.


----------



## Aussie girl (May 25, 2008)

Sent you an email.


----------

